# Lisa Simpson giving someone a blowjob or the 2012 London Olympics Logo?



## Bokracroc (Jun 4, 2007)

It's meant to be:
20
12

but the more imaginative can see otherwise:wink: 
It's like those Ink Blob pictures. What can you see?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 4, 2007)

HAHA
OH WOW!

funneh XD


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 4, 2007)

I see... The Thinker. That square in the middle is just his torso, no specific body part.


----------



## GreyFox (Jun 4, 2007)

Well now that's ALL I see. *scrubs brain*


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, you just ruined the 2012 olympics for me with soft core popular culture child smut.

We all knew it would happen eventually...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 4, 2007)

Leahtaur said:
			
		

> I see... The Thinker. That square in the middle is just his torso, no specific body part.


When I saw it, I saw the Blow job. Someone else suggested it looked like Lisa Simpson. Thought still stands though.


----------



## Magica (Jun 4, 2007)

There's a video on Youtube of a newscast where people submitted  logos for the Olympics.  One of them is a logo version of Goatse. Looks for "BBC London broadcast Goatse (Olympics 2012)" on there once it gets on the search, since I'm not sure if I should post the link to it or not.


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 4, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> When I saw it, I saw the Blow job. Someone else suggested it looked like Lisa Simpson. Thought still stands though.



Oh, I can definitely see Blow Job too. It sure as hell doesn't look like numbers. XD


----------



## Madd Magician (Jun 4, 2007)

Well you see only how your mind operates. Without reading the title it does look like numbers, but put that idea in my head.... and oh my goodness... it is Lisa S. givin' head! He's even bucklin' at the knees, she must be good then, or he's jsut pent up >.> She must be really into it too, her hands are even on his thighs, at least it's not like a quicky from some hooker on the side of the road.


----------



## WHPellic (Jun 4, 2007)

Hopefully the mascots will be better. Hopefully the mascots will be far better then Pheivos and Athena at the Athens games.


----------



## shetira (Jun 4, 2007)

Goodness! It doesn't take much imagination to see otherwise...


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well........shit.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 4, 2007)

.........*shakes head from side to side*


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 4, 2007)

Curse you, now during all of 2012 I'll see that thing, start cracking up, and people will look at me even more strangely than they do now.  I guess they're going to be the hentai olympics now.  Oh well...


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2007)

I came in here thinking "how the hell are these things related?"....


----------



## TeeGee (Jun 4, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> I came in here thinking "how the hell are these things related?"....



Me too Aden. I can't get that damned picture out of my mind now DDD:


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 4, 2007)

That's so weird....:shock: I can see how it can look that way, but for many people, it's not so obvious.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 5, 2007)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Hopefully the mascots will be better. Hopefully the mascots will be far better then Pheivos and Athena at the Athens games.


Olly, Syd and that other one from the Sydney games were awesome (Kookaburra, Platypus and something else).
Fatso was the best though.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought that Lisa was 8 years old... which makes it worse. 

Anywho... we certainly have colourful minds here, don't we?


----------



## net-cat (Jun 5, 2007)

http://net-cat.ath.cx:8080/filez/noindex/2012olym-what.gif (Kinda NSFW. But not really.)

... what?


----------



## Ittan (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahhh! I'm keeping that picture 'til 2012 just so I can show everyone. "See, it totally looks like Lisa Simpson!"


----------



## kinagaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh my....

x3! Now I wouldn't have seen that unless someone asked me to look for such a thing. Pervy pervy pervy.


----------



## yak (Jun 5, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> *image was here*
> 
> ... what?



I don't think this was appropriate to post.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 5, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I don't think this was appropriate to post.


The fact that you quoted the post without changing


----------



## yak (Jun 5, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 5, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> net-cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?
It's just a logo :wink:


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 5, 2007)

That's one ugly-ass logo, to be sure.


----------



## Sylvine (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes. Yes, it is. 

AND it is NSFW, too. Bleh. 

~Sylv


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jun 5, 2007)

As usual, London does not prevail. Who actual approved that crap anyway. Probably came from some celebrity designer most likely, who cares if anyone actually likes it of course.












I'm sure theres a similarity there somewhere.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 5, 2007)

I see a dog!


----------



## DavidN (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't say that was what I immediately saw on seeing the logo for the first time (but now I'll never be able to see it any other way). More like just the worst logo imaginable.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jun 5, 2007)

From BBC News website:






Andrew Robinson: "The five colours represent Olympic tradition. Also a bundle of taxpayers money going down the drain."

Lul


----------



## net-cat (Jun 5, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I wasn't joking. It's _very_ hard browsing these supposedly PG-13 forums at work and dodging posts with such animated images, which aren't supposed to be here to begin with. I hope you understand the reasons.


Point taken, but I question the logic that a thread about Lisa Simpson giving blowjobs qualifies as PG-13.


----------



## Madd Magician (Jun 5, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> From BBC News website:
> 
> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/43010000/jpg/_43010117_andrew_robinson416.jpg
> 
> ...




That logo I like a lot more then the crazy pop art one. I vote that one over the pop art one, it's much better and shows the true nature of what olympics can do to a country/ economy.


----------



## sunshyne (Jun 5, 2007)

This is the shittiest logo EVER. It took me about 4 seconds to spot "the BJ"... it even looks like that little thing in the middle is her hand as she undoes some dude's pants! What were the designers THINKING???


----------



## net-cat (Jun 5, 2007)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> What were the designers THINKING???


They probably weren't. Sexual connotations aside, it took me a couple of seconds to see the "2012."


----------



## yak (Jun 5, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People passing behind my back will not read what the topic of the thread says - i'll just tell them to mind their own business. However it takes less then half of a second to spot NSFW image while passing by.
This is the reason behind the #furaffinity rule about *warning* on all NSFW links to graphical images, while the channel itself may be far from being worksafe at the same time.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't understand why people browse internet forums at the workplace anyway. Then again I don't understand anything about the white collar world other than I want to avoid it for as long as possible.

But on the actual topic: this just floors me. This is what passes for design? The only way I could like this logo is if the designer's intent was to covertly make a statement about the state of the Olympics, but I doubt that was the case. Either way, I don't consider myself to be a design guru or anything, but I think most professional designers would agree that something that's supposed to symbolise the spirit of the Olympics in 2012 shouldn't look of something that might've still looked cool on a backpack in 1985.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 5, 2007)

That's not Lisa, it's Paris Hilton and a Prison Guard!


----------



## themocaw (Jun 5, 2007)

Dear the 1990s - Stussy is asking for it's logo back.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 5, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> I don't understand why people browse internet forums at the workplace anyway.


I can't speak for others, but when there are three computers on my desk doing various types of scan that I can do nothing but wait, I'm not going to just sit there and stare at the wall.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 5, 2007)

^ good point, but I think solitaire is less likely to cost you your job.


----------



## Torvus (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah.

Wonder how many people lost their job for looking at furaffinity?

Also

London 2012 Logo Causes Epilepsy!


----------



## net-cat (Jun 5, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> ^ good point, but I think solitaire is less likely to cost you your job.


That's one thing I like about this job. As long as stuff gets done and I'm not stealing from the company, I can practically get away with murder.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/05/more_olympic_logo_fun/

This logo is really getting the shit kicked out of it.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Jun 6, 2007)

Torvus said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> Wonder how many people lost their job for looking at furaffinity?
> 
> ...



The actual promotional footage mentioned in the article, for those that haven't seen it.

What with the jagged edges and day-glo colors (colo_u_rs?), I'm going to guess this logo is the result of the whole "New Rave" movement that's springing up in London. Which is in itself kind of overhyped.


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 7, 2007)

>_< OOH! Thanx a lot for that net-cat that image is now burned into my brain +_+


----------



## Ookami (Jun 7, 2007)

monica louinski comes to mind


----------



## 1-2-Blame (Jun 7, 2007)

lmmfao props 4 da find


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 7, 2007)

The Ancient Mariner said:
			
		

> What with the jagged edges and day-glo colors (colo_u_rs?), I'm going to guess this logo is the result of the whole "New Rave" movement that's springing up in London. Which is in itself kind of overhyped.



Is this "New Rave" movement in London made up of people who all went into comas in the 80's and are just now waking up?


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Jun 7, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> The Ancient Mariner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely. Former coma patients, aging Gen-Xers, and glow stick manufacturers. 

One thing I don't understand about New Rave is that none of the bands who are supposedly part of the movement are especially fond of the label "New Rave". Klaxons, one of the movement's better-known bands, have stated how much they hate how the press has associated their occult-drenched funk-punk with the rave music of yore. I guess "New Rave" is supposed to be ironic or something.


----------



## Magica (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNuVliUEo3g (NSFW)

BBC posted some logos that people have made.  Apparently the one they've never head the history behind it else they wouldn't have shown it in the first place.  This is what I was talking about on the first page.


----------



## Ittan (Jun 11, 2007)

Another article about this stupid logo!

Yeah...I accidentally stumbled on this website and they just happened to have an article on this. Who would've guessed that _everyone_ hates this logo? ^_^


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 11, 2007)

Now that's all I'm going to see when I look at it.

Go to hell. >:E


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 12, 2007)

Monkeykitten said:
			
		

> Now that's all I'm going to see when I look at it.
> 
> Go to hell. >:E


We're already here, doesn't that count?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 12, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Monkeykitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 12, 2007)

Monkeykitten said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 12, 2007)

...wow .. o 3o;

Now it makes me wanna watch the Olympics :>


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jul 15, 2007)

Um. Wow.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 15, 2007)

FeynmanMH42 said:
			
		

> Um. Wow.



And thus, people did hate the new logo. SASUKE.

(...Spot the injoke.)


----------



## uncia (Jul 15, 2007)

FeynmanMH42 said:
			
		

> Um. Wow.



*chuckles*. Had been wondering whether that would end up posted over here, too: was tempted to add to yak's comment a week or so back. 
Also posted on wikipedia the same day; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:BBC_Goatse.cx_Alternative_Olympic_logo.png (sfw ^^)

Got more of a smile than the original, anyhow.


----------



## yak (Jul 16, 2007)

The sad thing is, the goatse logo was among the selected few to be presented for final judgment. 
Until some internet-sawwy person came and did some skull bashing, and it was promptly removed from everywhere they could remove it from. Or so i've read somewhere.


----------



## Magica (Jul 16, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> The sad thing is, the goatse logo was among the selected few to be presented for final judgment.
> Until some internet-sawwy person came and did some skull bashing, and it was promptly removed from everywhere they could remove it from. Or so i've read somewhere.



That explains why the news clip that shows the logo keeps being pulled off YouTube.


----------

